# Spring fever



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful day! My wife had to work today but my boy and I didn't = FREE TIME. Got some "Honey dos" done yesterday so we decided to play today. Good choice! We were afraid the Weber would be getting a little chocolaty so we took some guns and went west. Not a bad day. I hope you enjoy some picks.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics! I've had the itch to get out shooting too. if you don't mind me asking, where were you shooting at? I need to find a place to get out and shoot.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

There are a lot of places west of Utah Lake south of Saratoga Springs. Some places are posted but some are not. You just have to watch the signs. There are a lot of people who shoot out there particularly on weekends but you can usually find a safe place. This day we couldn't get there because of an accident so we were south of 5 mile Pass. You cannot shoot at 5 Mile Pass but we drove south from Fairfield a few miles and found a nice place to shoot.


----------

